# seeking info on replacing a compression post 1968 morgan 30



## rosskowh (Feb 5, 2009)

my wooden mast support is rotten, it appears to attach to the keel on a metal plate just below the floor and proceeds upward but does not go through the deck. currently i have couple 2x4s around it for extra support, does anyone know if i can simply remove the post and replace it????


----------



## blackbart50 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have any pictures. It would best to have the mast lowered to do this or at least have very minimum or just enough to hold the mast up. You will need to watch out that you do not loosen too much or you break the mast fitting. I am trying to remember the Morgan 30 fitting but it has been a while.

Tom


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No you cannot simple remove and replace unless the mast is off the boat OR unless you arrange to take the load off with another post or posts while you do the replacement. Since rot probably means sag on deck...you will need to jack the overhead back up to "normal position" before measuring and cutting in a new post which can be done out of wood or metal. Obviously...you will need to loosen the shrouds & stays to permit the jacking up.


----------

